# Extended elk



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm not going to pretend I know a lot about where animals are and can guide anyone or anything but I'm trying to put together a couple snowy hikes and hunts during the closing week of the extended archery elk hunt. 
If anyone wants to freeze for a last chance at an elk, seems more fun to freeze with someone than by myself. Also, as an added bonus it is probably a little safer as well. It could turn into lots of walking/snowshoeing and not seeing any elk but there's always a chance. Good luck to any others braving the fresh snow.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Freezing is never fun but freezing with someone else will put you back at the truck way quicker than freezing by yourself in my experience. A lot of talking with someone about how cold it is and pretty soon you’re both taking the ankle express back to the heater. 

Good luck out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck but please be careful. The avalanche danger is nothing to brush over.
Check the avalanche forecast and make smart decisions about where you are hunting.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

3arabians said:


> Freezing is never fun but freezing with someone else will put you back at the truck way quicker than freezing by yourself in my experience. A lot of talking with someone about how cold it is and pretty soon you're both taking the ankle express back to the heater.
> 
> Good luck out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hilariously stated, thanks for the laugh. :mrgreen:



middlefork said:


> Good luck but please be careful. The avalanche danger is nothing to brush over.
> Check the avalanche forecast and make smart decisions about where you are hunting.


 Forecast
Defiantly check the "observations & avalanche" area on this website.
https://utahavalanchecenter.org/

Above site links to here, which i think is better for detail, click on the area your interested in, the overall map doesn't always reflect the actual conditions:
https://avalanche.org/

Online course, such as it is:
https://kbyg.org/learn/

Registration is free. You can probably skip parts 1 and 2, I didn't start learning anything until part 3, it starts getting interesting at part 4.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the avalanche links LH. 

How did the hunt go @ ISathunting?

Seeing the last post was 4 days ago in the archery section was bumming me out.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Well Oli, after getting ready and making sure I had everything I needed on Monday, on Tuesday the transmission in my truck went out. My other option was to take my 1996 Geo Prism, no complaints about that car, it's a champ, but heading into unfamiliar areas, with crappy weather and not knowing exactly what types of roads and stuff I would find, I didn't go. Plus I don't know where I would put an elk in the Geo. 
I might have to try and find out next year though because between figuring out hospital, doctor and insurance costs for a new baby, I don't think I'll be buying a new truck. I'm probably going to have to get a new trans but that's not cheap either. I'm hoping someone else had better luck than me and actually made it out of the driveway.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Seeing plenty of elk, just too much ground between them and us. Snow is getting deep too. Had to break the snowshoes out. Elk are still way up high.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Isuckathunting said:


> Well Oli, after getting ready and making sure I had everything I needed on Monday, on Tuesday the transmission in my truck went out. My other option was to take my 1996 Geo Prism, no complaints about that car, it's a champ, but heading into unfamiliar areas, with crappy weather and not knowing exactly what types of roads and stuff I would find, I didn't go. Plus I don't know where I would put an elk in the Geo.
> I might have to try and find out next year though because between figuring out hospital, doctor and insurance costs for a new baby, I don't think I'll be buying a new truck. I'm probably going to have to get a new trans but that's not cheap either. I'm hoping someone else had better luck than me and actually made it out of the driveway.


We put a elk into a Volkswagen Beetle one year and it was a bull. There was a lot of pulling and pushing to get him into that back seat.

On your truck, you really don't need a new transmission but a rebuilt one. Check out this link to find a ATRA recommended transmission shop in your area and have them take a look at it.

https://www.atra.com/shopfinder

If nothing else and even a rebuild is too expensive look at the used transmission market. My brother in law lost his trans in a old Dodge Durango and found a used one that along with installation cost less than a rebuilt one.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a huge bummer for sure. Right before Christmas. I'm really sorry to hear that.

Good news is like gdogsaid, the elk are still there and probably will be next year.


----------

